# People consuming bee pollen



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I have heard of people taking honey for allergies as there is a small amount of pollen in it. Also, an apitherapist told us that our son should take 1 granule for his allergies and slowly, gradually increase as he grew tolerant. However, he took one and was so miserable that he quit.

Honey can be mixed with pollen and aged to make a sort of bee bread which is even better for you.


----------



## stwinward (Apr 2, 2013)

I had the same question yesterday and did a google search. I found this and thought it was at least an opinion.  My secretary's been taking it this spring and swears her allergies are better this year than last. She's up to about 1/2 teaspoon.

http://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/how-much-bee-pollen.html


----------

